# 911 Dispatch Tape



## MMiz (Jul 17, 2006)

See/hear on YouTube


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 17, 2006)

Roflmao!!!!!


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 17, 2006)

OMG I needed that LMFAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## c-spine (Jul 17, 2006)

definitely  makes my day better!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jul 18, 2006)

I LOVE IT!!  That was one of the best!


----------



## emtd29 (Jul 19, 2006)

that was just WRONG   but really funny!!!!!!!


Good one, Matt!


----------



## Jon (Jul 20, 2006)

emtd29 said:
			
		

> that was just WRONG   but really funny!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Good one, Matt!


Yeah.... I shared it around at work... BOY, did we all like it!


----------



## doc5242 (Aug 6, 2006)

that was RFU, but the funnyist thing i have heard by far in a long time


----------

